#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificacao Mikrotik

## diegovilela01

oi pessoal, estou precisando tirar a certificacao mikrotik, e gostaria de saber se alguem ai fez, e quais sao os topicos abortados na prova. Obrigado

----------

